# Montreal-Boston



## Bonser (Oct 26, 2019)

Has anyone heard of plan to restore the old Boston-Montreal route? Is it contingent on completing the border check room in Gare Centrale? And does anyone have recollections of traveling this route in the past?


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes, there's a plan and I believe it's called the Northern New England Rail Initiative. The route would be MBTA/CSX from Boston to Springfield, then use the Knowledge Corridor and the NECR northward to St. Albans, and on to Montreal. I don't believe the border check issue was under consideration, but I could be wrong on that.

BTW, there is a push to extend the Vermonter to Montreal.


----------



## Bonser (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for the update. I'm wondering if the old Montrealer night train might be in the offing too.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 27, 2019)

Vermonter to Montrealer seems like it’s going to be pretty likely. A Boston to Montreal will depend on the results of the MassDOT east-west rail study.


----------

